# 64 wiring question Help!



## homer43 (Jun 7, 2007)

*64 Tempest Parking Lights*

I am in the process of installing a new painless wiring harness in my 64 Tempest. I can't remember, but when I turn on the headlights now the parking lights go out?? Is this the way it should be. I thought they were supposed to stay on with the head lights. Any help appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## homer43 (Jun 7, 2007)

Im installing a painless wiring harness in my 64. My parking lights are shutting off when the headlights are turned on. Is this the way they are supposed to be? I was thinking they are supposed to stay on with the headlights. Your help is appreciated.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

My parking lights are shutting off when the headlights are turned on also.. Just ran a check.. Thanks for making me check the driver side is out so will work on fixing that tomorrow.. Les


----------



## homer43 (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok thanks! I cant beleive I never noticed. I tore the car car apart for restoration about 5 years ago si I guess I forgot. It seems to me they should remain on though.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

64 parking lights turn off when the headlights are on. However, you can make a simple change to the wiring and get them to stay on. Click on the link in the first post of the thread pasted below:

Parking Lights on 64s and 65s - PY Online Forums

Also, just in case you don't have it, here is a link to the 64/65 wiring schematics:

Pontiac wiring 1957-1965

Rick


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes the headlight knob has 2 "steps" as you pull it out. Pull out to first step and just the parking lights are on. Pull it all the way out to the 2nd step and the headlights AND parking lights should be on.

Dave


----------



## homer43 (Jun 7, 2007)

Well when I pull it out all the way and the headlights come on, the parking lights turn off. I figured they should remain on with the headlights.


----------



## homer43 (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok great, thanks alot for your help!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i would get a second opinion on that. my 66 never has park lights with the headlights


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Got the park light fixed, it was just the bulb. So went ahead and did the change to keep the park lights on with the headlights. It's been on my list since I first read about it. Took has long to change the bulb as to do the modification. But happy with it. Probably need a night picture to get the full affect...Les



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Merged threads. Both threads talking about the same issue.....


----------



## homer43 (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok great! I just did the wiring change as well tokk all of 2 minutes. Now my parking lights stay on with the headlights, as they should. The factory should have set it up this way. Anyway thanks for all the help.


----------



## homer43 (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks guys for your advice. I made the wiring change to my 64 and it corrected the issue. The factory should have wired it this way, its better to have the parking lights on with the headlights. It only took me about 2 minutes do do the wire switch. Thanks again.


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

Can someone post a working link to switch the wiring? I read it’s easy but where/how can I do it. Someone said a 2 min fix- so will take me 30. 😂
I was at an event Saturday morning and somebody told me about the wiring where the parking lights do not come on when the headlights are on. He said it was a factory mistake and they corrected it later off the line.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

No factory mistake, it was wired that way intentionally. 68 models were the first to have the parking lights on with the headlights

Headlights _ Parking Lights on Together - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together

This link is primarily for the 65-67 cars
The 64 is slightly different so read the post carefully. 
The beginning of the post has you adding a jumper to the brown and purple wires. As you read through the post, that was changed to moving the purple wire to a different location on the switch. Easy to do, hardest part is removing the headlight switch. 
DISCONNECT THE BATTERY BEFORE ATTEMPTING THIS MODIFICATION !


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

O52 said:


> No factory mistake, it was wired that way intentionally. 68 models were the first to have the parking lights on with the headlights
> 
> Headlights _ Parking Lights on Together - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together
> 
> ...


No need to 🙄. I have a 66 and I was just going by what a guy told me and my answer to him was interesting and I had not read that. Therefore I was doubting him and decided to ask here. After reading other replies to the second post I also read it was intentionally set this way. Thanks for the link though. I’ll probably leave it as is.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The eyes were for the person who told you that. I apologize if you misunderstood.


----------

